# First fountain pen



## robersonjr (Oct 23, 2011)

Well here is my first attempt at making a fountain pen and my first acrilic pen. The Apollo Infinity, I know the photos are poor but a potographer I am not. I was dissapointed with the drill bit provided by PSI, a 9/16" for the cap was too large but as I had already drilled, I used epoxy to bond the tube in and fill the gap left by the large drill bit. Overall it did not seem to adversly affect the final product. The acrilic blank was given by Beartooth Woods as a gift with a purchase, very pleased with them. Comments please.  Robbie


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great Looking pen, nice work.


----------



## renowb (Oct 23, 2011)

That's an awesome looking pen! Nice job!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 23, 2011)

You did a great job finishing the acrylic and fitting everything together. 

I also like the Apollo Infinity for my own personal use. It looks great and the way the gripping area feels in my hand (both RB and FP) is pretty much a perfect fit for my hands.


----------

